# russian fighter shoots down spy drone



## rochie (Apr 22, 2008)

saw this on sky news 
Russian Fighter Shoots Down Drone - Sky News Video Player)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2008)

Read that no Russian aircraft were supposed to be in the area by prior agreement (whatever that means).


----------

